# Audio/MIDI interfaces for Mac



## spinnaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there a list of audio/MIDI interfaces for Mac that are known to work with REW?

Thanks


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Is there a list of audio/MIDI interfaces for Mac that are known to work with REW?


Not that I know about .

Your best odds at success would presently seem to be, to closely copy what JohnM uses ( the author of REW ) .

- I think he beta tests using a MacMini of some vintage, along with some model of Emu usb soundcard . 

Apart from that regarding REW/SoundCard issues on the Mac , it seems to be simply dice rolling .

<> EarlK


----------

